
PlayCanvas goes open source - hartcw
http://blog.playcanvas.com/playcanvas-goes-open-source/
======
junkilo
I analyzed their JS math library (2013) and was pleasantly surprised
(optimized, lean object design).

Love what PlayCanvas is doing. They seem committed to the community and their
people.

------
pron
Seems like another WebGL game engine was open sourced recently:
[http://news.turbulenz.com/post/49430669886/turbulenz-
engine-...](http://news.turbulenz.com/post/49430669886/turbulenz-engine-goes-
open-source)

------
drhayes9
Anyone able to compare this with Phaser
([http://phaser.io/](http://phaser.io/))?

~~~
daredevildave
Broadly speaking phaser is 2D, PlayCanvas is 3D. (Though you can always do 2D
stuff in 3D)

------
ddod
Does anyone have experience with using this versus THREE.js?

~~~
dtf
I haven't used it, but I remember looking at the minified code a while back
when it was first released. It looks very well done, by someone who has
excellent game-engine design experience.

~~~
mrmoka
Developers behind the engine are actually have major experience in such
companies as Activision, Sony, EA, Rebelion, and few others, so yeah, they
know their stuff :)

------
_random_
Any JavaScript engine is always open source. I mean, it is not illegal to view
page sources?

~~~
adamman
Just because you can view the source code does not mean that it is open
source.

